
Jeg har et falskt minne. Det har antagelig du også (Norwegian) - pttrsmrt
https://www.nrk.no/dokumentar/xl/den-forraederske-hukommelsen-1.13512390
======
gus_massa
You should change the title to the translated version: "I have a false memory.
You probably have one too. (Norwegian)"

Interesting article. It's not only a theoretical discussion, it has some
photos and videos about showing how false memories can be created.

Autotranslation for the lazy:
[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=no&tl=en&u=https%3...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=no&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.nrk.no%2Fdokumentar%2Fxl%2Fden-
forraederske-hukommelsen-1.13512390)

